# GE 13 inch motor



## Georgia Tech (Dec 5, 2008)

I took a day off from work and crusied by the Local Forklift salvage yard today and ran accross our famous 375105 13" GE motor. As I looked at the com and brushes I noticed how clean it was, come to find out it had a recent over haul. The man was asking 300 bucks for it so I could not resist, so I took him home. I know this motor has been talked about alot on this forum, but has anyone actually have any experiance using it in a project? If so what voltage have you used it at?


----------



## Georgia Tech (Dec 5, 2008)

Hopefully I wil get a chance to post good photos of the armature and field coils...


----------



## Batterypoweredtoad (Feb 5, 2008)

Heres my quick reference guide I have saved on my desktop for when I want to brainstorm. 


Big motor shaft:
1.61" x 25 spline
Most likely a 1.625 (1 5/8") 

36/48V
925rpm
18.2 KW
467A
~24hp
~140 ft/lbs torque



If you type in 1.625 25 spline you get hits for a clutch disc for a tractor. I think its a Ford. Thats the route I was going to go when I get around to fabbing an adapter.


----------



## Woodsmith (Jun 5, 2008)

Batterypoweredtoad said:


> If you type in 1.625 25 spline you get hits for a clutch disc for a tractor. I think its a Ford. Thats the route I was going to go when I get around to fabbing an adapter.


Now that's a good way to identify a spline and find a mating part off the shelf.


----------



## Georgia Tech (Dec 5, 2008)

Batterypoweredtoad said:


> Heres my quick reference guide I have saved on my desktop for when I want to brainstorm.
> 
> 
> Big motor shaft:
> ...


Actually My Friend your are DEAD RIGHT ON!! It is indeed a 1 5/8 shaft! 
Not only that the 11.5 inch GE motors have the EXACT same shafts!!! I bought a 16 tooth chain sprocket for the 11.5 inch motor for a Go Kart and it fits like a GLOVE!! 1 5/8". Also someone on here reffured to useing a clutch disk from a MasseyFurgason Tractor..a 25 spline, I bought it too, and it work PERFECTLY! On both Motors too!!


----------



## Jimdear2 (Oct 12, 2008)

Batterypoweredtoad said:


> Heres my quick reference guide I have saved on my desktop for when I want to brainstorm.
> 
> 
> Big motor shaft:
> ...


Georgia Tech,

Interesting, we just bought a very similar motor from a rebuilding shop that was left behind after being overhauled. Curious as to why you call it the "famous 375105 13" GE motor". The part number that we get is different from yours, although the data plate shows 36/48 volts, the plate is pretty much unreadable. 

Toad (if I may call you that)

Did you get your specs from the internet or the data plate? We have a 45 count on the com bars and 4 pairs of brushes. The motor is not where I can easily access it right now we seem to have the same shaft size but we have a spline count of 18 (I want to recheck that). If we can't find a suitable adapter or have a splined coupler cut for a reasonable price we will have the shaft turned down to 1.5 inch and then keyed.

We plan to use it in a quarter scale (garden tractor), super modified class pulling tractor. We plan on 240 volts plus and lots of amps with a good controller to get some RPM and torque out of the motor. It will be direct drive (no trans) but maybe with a chain drive for gearing adjustments.

How do you guys plan on using your motors?


----------



## Georgia Tech (Dec 5, 2008)

Jimdear2 said:


> Georgia Tech,
> 
> Interesting, we just bought a very similar motor from a rebuilding shop that was left behind after being overhauled. Curious as to why you call it the "famous 375105 13" GE motor". The part number that we get is different from yours, although the data plate shows 36/48 volts, the plate is pretty much unreadable.
> 
> ...


 
Well I, call it the "Famous 13" motor because most us here who have the GE 13 inch motor has either the Series Version which is the 375015, or the SepEx version which is what I saw and learned today. They rated the sepex at 18.5 KW while the seires was rated at 17.7 KW or some there abouts. Funny thing looking at the SepEx forklift the "Hyster EXL100" The controller for it was rated at 48 volts at 1000 amps. This sort of tells me how much BEYOND the name plate this motor can run. Would be surprised if this thing could not handle 2,000 amps for short periods of time.


----------



## Jimdear2 (Oct 12, 2008)

Georgia Tech said:


> Actually My Friend your are DEAD RIGHT ON!! It is indeed a 1 5/8 shaft!
> Not only that the 11.5 inch GE motors have the EXACT same shafts!!! I bought a 16 tooth chain sprocket for the 11.5 inch motor for a Go Kart and it fits like a GLOVE!! 1 5/8". Also someone on here reffured to useing a clutch disk from a MasseyFurgason Tractor..a 25 spline, I bought it too, and it work PERFECTLY! On both Motors too!!


Georgia Tech.

Could I impose on you to save me a bit of research, would you give me the source and part numbers you used to purchase the sprocket and or the clutch disk you mention above.

When my partner originally counted the splines it was in a dark corner of the shop. I want to go and recount it may likely be a 25.

Any other information/specifications you are willing to pass on about these motors would be appreciated

Have a good day,

Jim


----------



## Georgia Tech (Dec 5, 2008)

Here is where i got the Hub...it is for a 1 5/8 inch shaft with 25 splines...MAKE SURE YOUR MOTOR HAS THIS!! Because it sound like you and I have 2 different part numbers..

http://secure.ssbtractor.com/cgi-bin/quikstore.cgi?search=yes&product=MFRPTODZ

For the sprocket just do an Ebay search for sprocket 1 5/8 inch bore and you will find plenty, but keep in mind if you go this rout the sprockets ARE NOT SPLINED!! You will have to cut a key way in you motor shaft..


----------



## Jimdear2 (Oct 12, 2008)

Georgia Tech said:


> Here is where i got the Hub...it is for a 1 5/8 inch shaft with 25 splines...MAKE SURE YOUR MOTOR HAS THIS!! Because it sound like you and I have 2 different part numbers..
> 
> http://secure.ssbtractor.com/cgi-bin/quikstore.cgi?search=yes&product=MFRPTODZ
> 
> For the sprocket just do an Ebay search for sprocket 1 5/8 inch bore and you will find plenty, but keep in mind if you go this rout the sprockets ARE NOT SPLINED!! You will have to cut a key way in you motor shaft..


 
Georgia Tech,

Thanks for the info 

If I can't find a splined adapter that fits what we have I plan to have the shaft turned down to 1.5 inch and then keyed.

Jim


----------



## badfishracing (Dec 4, 2009)

Sorry Jim. It's 18 tooth. Might be a shade under 1-5/8"


----------



## Georgia Tech (Dec 5, 2008)

Jimdear2 said:


> Georgia Tech,
> 
> Thanks for the info
> 
> ...


Do you have photos of your motor?


----------



## nigeltegg (Nov 11, 2012)

Georgia Tech said:


> I took a day off from work and crusied by the Local Forklift salvage yard today and ran accross our famous 375105 13" GE motor. As I looked at the com and brushes I noticed how clean it was, come to find out it had a recent over haul. The man was asking 300 bucks for it so I could not resist, so I took him home. I know this motor has been talked about alot on this forum, but has anyone actually have any experiance using it in a project? If so what voltage have you used it at?


Did you use the motor, or would you be interested to sell it (for a profit, of course!)?

Nigel +44 7976 177183


----------

